# My Jump Back Kick



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

fixed for ya


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

good fight by the way too


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks.
heres my other one:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I watched it like 20 times or so :thumb02:

Very Very cool and super stylish!


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

yea i told everyone like a week n advance that thats what i was gonna do.
nobody believed me.
the all said it would never work.
but what happened n d first 5 seconds?
haha


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice kick and a good fight too.

How long have you been fighting?


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

thank you.
well i did tae kwon do for 9 years.
almost went to the 2008 beijing olympics.
but i quit like a dummy because it got too repetitive.
but honestly.
i trained MMA for 2 weeks for my 1st fight.
n didnt train at all for that fight.
haha.


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

*He tapped cause i broke his nose.*


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

oh this is my very first fight btw.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I knew that was TKD  My gym partner is a 2nd degree in TKD, he tries shit like that all the time. Hilarious when it lands (TKO Via Hurricane kick is lolllllz).

Good fight though dude, you looked pretty explosive and very aware in the ring. The way you were on the dude after the kick was more impressive than the kick itself IMO. Takes true skill to have that sort of awareness.


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

thank you.
i appreciate it.
i wish i could get some more fights n.
but when i threw that guy down affter i kicked him, i sprained my MCL. :[
its been about 5 months now n its just starting to get better.
hopefully my career doesnt end early.


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

*Ever seen anything like this?*


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

What? Someone winning an amateur fight against someone who obviously knows jack about the ground game? Yes. Or are you talking about the kick that did not look like it landed that well at all? The guy who lost did nothing at all.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Ignore the first response. I thought that spinning back head kick as really cool :thumbsup:.


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> Ignore the first response. I thought that spinning back head kick as really cool :thumbsup:.


thank you.
that was my 2nd fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

What exactly are you asking? Have a ever seen a kick knock a guy down? Or a guy be choked out? 
Or a girl with a nice ass walk around a ring with a sign? <<Highlight of the video if you ask me, the rest was nothing speculator.


> thank you.
> that was my 2nd fight.


Now it makes sense.....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you just post this same video in another section?


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> What exactly are you asking? Have a ever seen a kick knock a guy down? Or a guy be choked out?
> Or a girl with a nice ass walk around a ring with a sign? <<Highlight of the video if you ask me, the rest was nothing speculator.
> 
> 
> Now it makes sense.....


im talking about a jump back kick work n MMA.
we recently had battle of the beaches televised on fox sports down here n florida.
i was asked to fight on it because they said they had never seen anything like that n MMA.
i couldnt take the fight because of my sprained MCL.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

OK now I know why you posted it. You have a good game. I like the kick but I can't tell if you hit that hard or not in the video. Way to work a guy. Just the title makes me think I am going to see some crazy spinning back flip drop kick to the face that sends the guy into the the stands.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

> Ever seen anything like this?


No, that chick was way to fat to be a ring girl


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

tb9109king said:


> thank you.
> i appreciate it.
> i wish i could get some more fights n.
> but when i threw that guy down affter i kicked him, i sprained my MCL. :[
> ...


Yeah hopefully you can get that fixed, that's never a good injury. When you get back just concentrate on your BJJ and I see you becoming a very solid fighter very fast man. Best of lucky!


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> No, that chick was way to fat to be a ring girl


True True! And the outfit needs to show more skin. Though not with her... Someone a little hotter.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

tb9109king said:


> im talking about a jump back kick work n MMA.
> we recently had battle of the beaches televised on fox sports down here n florida.
> i was asked to fight on it because they said they had never seen anything like that n MMA.
> i couldnt take the fight because of my sprained MCL.


It was a nice kick, it wasn't exactly landed on "top flight" competition, just about anything will work if the guy you're fighting doesn't know what the hell he's doing.

I still say the highlight was the ring girl, did you show her you're "jumping back kick" after the fight?


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Did you just post this same video in another section?


yessir.



TraMaI said:


> Yeah hopefully you can get that fixed, that's never a good injury. When you get back just concentrate on your BJJ and I see you becoming a very solid fighter very fast man. Best of lucky!


thanks.
you think you could help me out though?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Thread's merged. No need to make multiple threads for the same thing.


EDIT: Help you out with what? BJJ?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> No, that chick was way to fat to be a ring girl





The505Butcher said:


> True True! And the outfit needs to show more skin. Though not with her... Someone a little hotter.


Not the stick thin girl vs the thick girl debate again......for the wonderful innuendo it will bring, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It was a nice kick, it wasn't exactly landed on "top flight" competition, just about anything will work if the guy you're fighting doesn't know what the hell he's doing.
> 
> I still say the highlight was the ring girl, did you show her you're "jumping back kick" after the fight?


watch the video closely.
he goes n for a leg kick.
the jump back was my counter.


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Thread's merged. No need to make multiple threads for the same thing.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Help you out with what? BJJ?


no.
im trying to start a fund for charity.
no donations are required.
but i was wondering if you could help me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

tb9109king said:


> watch the video closely.
> he goes n for a leg kick.
> the jump back was my counter.


So he can throw a leg kick? That makes him top flight competition?


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> So he can throw a leg kick? That makes him top flight competition?


no.
im just saying i didnt just randomly throw that kick.
he has been n several other fights.
i just caught him off guard.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

tb9109king said:


> no.
> im just saying i didnt just randomly throw that kick.
> he has been n several other fights.
> i just caught him off guard.


Didn't say you did........

Still maintaining the ring girl is the highlight.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

what weight do u fight at?


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

Choke_Wire said:


> what weight do u fight at?


drop down 150, but the guy i kick was 185.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

interesting, people have been telling me to stay down in weight but if the guy you where fighting was reli 185 then id do more then fine at 145.

i hate cutting weight so much


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

me too.
well i normally weigh 180.
but they told me that guy weighed 150.
so i dropped.
but he i guess went up to my weight.
big misunderstanding.
haha.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

lol god fight organizers piss me off sometimes.

when i was 17 i wanted to do a amature kickboxing fight but the promoter made it a pro fight at 170 pounds.....i weighed about 150ish at the time.

I lost my amuture rec, lost the fight and didn't even get paid. That almost ending my fighting life...but then this thing called "MMA" (ever hear of it?) got reli big and i said to my self. Ok not even half of these guys are going to be able to hang with my stand up and even if they do take me down ill have to tap and i don't lose any brain cells....then i became... Nathan "Aqualung" McGuire...my gf gave me the nickname cuz it's our song


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

tb9109king said:


> thank you.
> that was my 2nd fight.


You should totally fight Charlie Z when your all healed up.

I would pay big bucks to see it.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

As I watched the kick, I could just see millions of TKD students giving each other high-fives.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Someone fly this guy to LA so he can fight CharlieZ.


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

charlie z lost to a guy that was 1-15.....


----------

